# Hello



## Dippy (May 22, 2008)

Hey everybunny - mummeh finally made me an account!
Now I can chat up all the lady buns before I get my lickle boy bits gone! 

Luv Dippy
(BabyBunnies baby)


----------



## bunnytoes (May 22, 2008)

Hi Dippy. You can talk to Julie anytime. Can you post a pic of yourself for Julie? Here is Julie.


----------



## jbug14 (Dec 26, 2011)

i'm new to having rabbits and don't know that much about how to take care of them. so if you all could give me advice it would be nice, because i need help. Thank ya


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 27, 2011)

*Dippy wrote: *


> Hey everybunny - mummeh finally made me an account!
> Now I can chat up all the lady buns before I get my lickle boy bits gone!
> 
> Luv Dippy
> (BabyBunnies baby)



Hi Dippy! I'm Pembrooke but I'm very sopisticated. May all we gorgeous lady buns see your face?

Here is mine





Love Pemby and Jj


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 27, 2011)

*jbug14 wrote: *


> i'm new to having rabbits and don't know that much about how to take care of them. so if you all could give me advice it would be nice, because i need help. Thank ya


Read the library information & refer to it from time to time. Also use the search option to see if what you want to know has been answered recently. It gets tiresome answering virtually the same questions over & over & over. But better to ask than do something that's not good; like feeding spinach or cabbage. Spinach has too much calcium & cabbage usually gives them gas.

Welcome to the world of rabbits.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 27, 2011)

*Dippy wrote: *


> Now I can chat up all the lady buns before I get my lickle boy bits gone!
> 
> Luv Dippy
> (BabyBunnies baby)


They'll love you better once the bits are gone.


----------

